# [Sammelthread] Euer Feedback zur Ausgabe #257 (03/2022)



## PCGH_Richard (21. Januar 2022)

Seid gegrüßt, liebe PCGH-Community!

Die *Ausgabe 03/2022 (#257)* ist ab Mittwoch, den *02. Februar* im sehr gut sortierten Einzelhandel verfügbar und kann digital bereits ab Freitag, *den 28. Januar *bezogen werden. Natürlich verzichten wir auch beim aktuellen Heft nicht auf den zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread. Hier dürft ihr eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch Lob festhalten. Unsere Aufmerksamkeit ist euch gewiss.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den *Links im Artikel* (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info (seid so nett und bleibt gesund).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich lebt dieses Heft von euch und für euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion zudem gerne gelesen und wir sind stets bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback wirklich zu Herzen, _also haut gerne in die Tasten_! 

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen, haltet euch an die Maßnahmen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Esenel (28. Januar 2022)

@PCGH_Dave 
Der Artikel "Alder Lake Tuning" hat einen groben Schnitzer drin.

Die Leistung des 12400 mit BCLK OC in AIDA ist komplett falsch.
Man kann den AIDA Benchmark nicht mit BCLK OC verwenden.
Dabei schafft ein 12900K mit DDR5 dann auch magische 20ns Latenz. Was jedem klar sein sollte, ein Bug ist.
Auch schafft man mit 6268 MHz RAM  keine 105GB/s Copy.
Das solltet ihr das nächste Mal besser nachprüfen.

Feedback zum "CPU Benchmark 2022".
Windows 10 zu verwenden, wenn es ein neues Betriebssystem gibt, verwundert mich. Lässt ADL da keine Punkte liegen?

Und bei der Spiele Auswahl nur eine persönliche Note ohne Bedeutung.
Warum Watch Dog Legions aufnehmen, welches keine neuen Inhalte mehr bekommt, anstatt eines COD oder BF Titels?
Auch hätte ich es schön gefunden Witcher 3 mal auszutauschen. Super Spiel. Aber wie viele Leute spielen dass denn noch?

Ansonsten vielen Dank für das Heft und den Zeitvertreib den es bringt!
Viele Grüße


----------



## PCGH_Dave (28. Januar 2022)

Esenel schrieb:


> @PCGH_Dave
> Der Artikel "Alder Lake Tuning" hat einen groben Schnitzer drin.


Der Tuning-Artikel ist von Stephan 


Esenel schrieb:


> Feedback zum "CPU Benchmark 2022".
> Windows 10 zu verwenden, wenn es ein neues Betriebssystem gibt, verwundert mich. Lässt ADL da keine Punkte liegen?


Du hast die Ergebnisse ja im Artikel vorfinden können. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass Alder Lake da zu langsam wäre. Es gibt nur einige Tricks und Kniffe, die man beim Testen anwenden muss, beispielsweise die manuelle Vergabe einer höheren Priorität im Task Manager. Dann performt Alder Lake so, wie vorgesehen.


Esenel schrieb:


> Und bei der Spiele Auswahl nur eine persönliche Note ohne Bedeutung.
> Warum Watch Dog Legions aufnehmen, welches keine neuen Inhalte mehr bekommt, anstatt eines COD oder BF Titels?
> Auch hätte ich es schön gefunden Witcher 3 mal auszutauschen. Super Spiel. Aber wie viele Leute spielen dass denn noch?


Manchmal geht es nicht darum, ob es ein Spiel ist, was noch viele Leute spielen. Witcher 3 lastet Prozessoren hervorragend aus, lässt sich sehr gut benchen und liefert dank einer stabilen Version vergleichbare Werte über einen sehr langen Zeitraum (letzteres gilt auch für WDL). Es gibt daher bislang keinen Grund, das Spiel auszutauschen. CoD und BF fallen wegen des Multiplayer-Fokus heraus, anständige Benchmarks sind da nur sehr schwierig bis gar nicht reproduzierbar.


Esenel schrieb:


> Ansonsten vielen Dank für das Heft und den Zeitvertreib den es bringt!
> Viele Grüße


Gern


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Januar 2022)

Stimmt, der AIDA64-Benchmark mit BCLK-OC fällt mit 105,5 GB/s und 50,4 ns eine ganze Ecke besser aus als mit den RAM-Einstellungen zu erwarten wäre (<90 GB/s, >60 ns). Auch die Cache-Werte sind gemessen am Taktunterschied zu gut. Wir haben das Thema nach dem Bekanntwerden noch sehr kurzfristig in das Heft aufgenommen und praktisch bis zur letzten Sekunde vor dem Upload bei der Druckerei daran gearbeitet, was das Aufspüren von Ungereimtheiten leider nicht erleichtert hat.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (28. Januar 2022)

für Sonstiges:
Ich finde gut, dass die Teamseite seit mehreren Ausgaben mehr raum bekommt


----------



## Esenel (29. Januar 2022)

H3rr7w3rg schrieb:


> für Sonstiges:
> Ich finde gut, dass die Teamseite seit mehreren Ausgaben mehr raum bekommt



Japp. Nett zu lesen wie Dave öfter seine Komponenten wechselt wie andere die Unterhose.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Januar 2022)

Dass das überhaupt mal jemanden auffällt, verdient schon drei Kreuze im Kalender


----------



## Esenel (29. Januar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Dass das überhaupt mal jemanden auffällt, verdient schon drei Kreuze im Kalender



Du und Raff seid das genaue Gegenteil.
Er ist der größte Procastinator und wollte seinen PC schon vor gefühlt 2 Jahren umrüsten. Solange liegt auch sicher schon der nun endlich verbaute 3900X bei ihm rum.   
Und du hast schon 20x das richtige Setup für dich gefunden.


----------



## Esenel (29. Januar 2022)

Noch ein paar Fragen zum Special "PC Konfigurationen".

Warum wird beim Einsteiger und untere Mittelklasse beim Intel jeweils das langsamere Kit empfohlen, bei 5€ Unterschied? Da beide gleich auf schnellen RAM reagieren macht das für mich so wenig Sinn.

Obere Mittelklasse:
Ist der 12600 non K überhaupt gleichauf mit dem 5800X?
Ansonsten fand ich es verwirrend dass nicht die gleichen GPUs empfohlen wurden. Habe danach schon verstanden, dass man aufzeigen wollte, dass eine größere GPU ins Budget passt. Trotzdem verwirrend zu Beginn 

Oberklasse & High End:
Bei Mainboards die auf Daisy Chain setzen 4 DIMMs zu empfehlen finde ich etwas unglücklich. Das gleiche Kit in 2x16GB kostet auch nur 15€ mehr.

High End:
Warum wird beim Intel Build nur eine 3080 empfohlen, beim AMD Build eine 3080 Ti.
Suggeriert mMn dass der Intel zu langsam wäre die GPU zu befeuern.
Die Kategorie habt ihr ja eh als Open End deklariert. Geld sollte daher nicht der Grund sein.

Viel Text. Sry.
Danke & VG


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Januar 2022)

Esenel schrieb:


> Du und Raff seid das genaue Gegenteil.


Richtig. Der größte Unterschied ist die Zeit für Freizeitaktivitäten.


Esenel schrieb:


> Und du hast schon 20x das richtige Setup für dich gefunden.


Das ist der Nachteil an diesem Job. Ständig hängt dir etwas vor der Nase, dass noch besser, noch schneller, noch kühler, noch ..... ist.


----------



## PCGH_Richard (30. Januar 2022)

Esenel schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fragen zum Special "PC Konfigurationen".


Vielleicht vorab: Die Konfigurationen sollen natürlich keine strikten Vorgaben sein, sondern eher allgemeine Vorschläge, um im jeweiligen Preisbereich zu bleiben und den einigermaßen vernünftigen Spielraum aufzuzeigen (soweit es eben möglich ist).

Durch Unterschiede zwischen den Konfigurationen im selben Preissegment können unter anderem ungleiche Optionen in den Tabellen leichter aufgezeigt werden, beispielsweise bei den Einsteigern mit GPU- vs. APU-Build oder den unterschiedlichen Grafikkarten bei der oberen Mittelklasse oder dem High-End-Bereich. Es spricht nichts dagegen, die stärkere GPU der anderen Konfiguration zu nehmen, denn von gravierenden Bottleneck-Szenarien sind die Setups untereinander weit entfernt – es wird nur teurer oder günstiger und durch das Aufteilen können auch andere GPU-Optionen samt Preis in den Tabellen aufgelistet und verglichen werden. Im Endeffekt ist es eine Geschmacksfrage.

Ein Beispiel: Bei der oberen Mittelklasse könnte man beim AMD-Build genauso valide die RTX 3060 Ti vom Intel-Build heranziehen, nur steigt der Minimalpreis von 1.430 Euro auf 1.660 Euro (zum Redaktionsschluss), da die Ti-Variante nochmal 200 Euro mehr kostet. Währenddessen man für den groben Marktwert einer gebrauchten GTX 1080 Ti – ungefähr 600 Euro – für 50 Euro mehr eine RTX 3060 oder RX 6600 XT neu bekommen könnte.



Esenel schrieb:


> Warum wird beim Einsteiger und untere Mittelklasse beim Intel jeweils das langsamere Kit empfohlen, bei 5€ Unterschied? Da beide gleich auf schnellen RAM reagieren macht das für mich so wenig Sinn.


Es bleibt ein kleiner preislicher Unterschied und gelegentlich gibt es Aktionen, bei denen der Abstand etwas größer wird – die Preise sind zudem gerundet. Beim AMD-Build lohnt sich der kleine Aufpreis schon eher, als bei Intel. Beim Einsteiger-AMD-Build nutzt die APU den RAM mit, da wäre ein DDR4-3600-CL16-Kit durchaus sinnvoller und hätte mehr Performance-Einfluss, als bei den Intel-Varianten. Und nicht zuletzt wäre da auch der synchrone Takt zwischen Infinity-Fabric-Frequenz von 1800 Mhz und DDR4-3600 bei AMD interessanter, als bei Intel. Es spricht aber wie oben schon erwähnt nichts dagegen, auch beim Intel-Build den etwas schnelleren Arbeitsspeicher zu nehmen, nur wird der Unterschied wahrscheinlich nicht so gravierend sein, wie andersherum.



Esenel schrieb:


> Obere Mittelklasse:
> Ist der 12600 non K überhaupt gleichauf mit dem 5800X?
> Ansonsten fand ich es verwirrend dass nicht die gleichen GPUs empfohlen wurden. Habe danach schon verstanden, dass man aufzeigen wollte, dass eine größere GPU ins Budget passt. Trotzdem verwirrend zu Beginn


Preislich nein, leistungsmäßig ja. Der Ryzen 7 5800X kostet aktuell einfach mehr, als er im Performance-Vergleich zu Intel bietet. Wie im Text auch schon geschrieben, gibt es Szenarien, in denen die E-Cores des i5-12600K sich für knapp 50 Euro mehr auszahlen können. Für einfache Spieler/Nutzer ist der i5-12600 die günstigere Alternative.



Esenel schrieb:


> Oberklasse & High End:
> Bei Mainboards die auf Daisy Chain setzen 4 DIMMs zu empfehlen finde ich etwas unglücklich. Das gleiche Kit in 2x16GB kostet auch nur 15€ mehr.


Vier Single-Rank-Module können durch Rank-Interleaving tatsächlich einen minimalen Leistungsvorteil bringen (wer zwei Dual-Ranked-Module verwendet hat auch denselben Effekt), aber ehrlich gesagt ist es eine reine Abwägungssache, ob man die 15 Euro noch zusätzlich zahlen wollen würde. Es spräche durchaus einiges dafür, beispielsweise bei späteren Upgrades mit demselben 2× 16 GiB Kit, um so im Endeffekt größeren Spielraum und die Upgrade-Möglichkeit zu behalten. Da ich hätte ich einfach in einem Konfigurationsvorschlag ein entsprechendes 2× 16 GiB Kit erwähnen können, daher eine gute und valide Anmerkung!



Esenel schrieb:


> High End:
> Warum wird beim Intel Build nur eine 3080 empfohlen, beim AMD Build eine 3080 Ti.
> Suggeriert mMn dass der Intel zu langsam wäre die GPU zu befeuern.
> Die Kategorie habt ihr ja eh als Open End deklariert. Geld sollte daher nicht der Grund sein.


Abgesehen von den Punkten ganz oben, arbeitet der Kontrast relativ stark den preislichen Unterschied zwischen DDR4- und DDR5-High-End-Setups aus, sodass man mit der eingesparten Differenz gleich eine leistungsstärkere Karte kaufen könnte (Intel-Build ohne, abgesehen von denselben Komponenten: 1.520 Euro, AMD: 1.180 Euro).

Selbstverständlich kommt der i9-12900K locker mit der RTX 3080 Ti mit. Der i9-12900K ist momentan mit Abstand der schnellste Spiele-Prozessor (Intel-Marketing wird das wohl noch einige Zeit auskosten), kann aber bei Anwendungen nicht so ganz mit AMD mithalten. Preislich hat das so eher gepasst und wie im Text beim High-End-Segment bereits beschrieben, mehr geht immer (Stichwort RTX 3090).



Esenel schrieb:


> Viel Text. Sry.
> Danke & VG


Ich schätze, dasselbe kann ich genau so zurückgeben. Sehr viel Text meinerseits, sorry.  *TLDR*: Alles Abwägungssache.


----------



## shaboo (2. Februar 2022)

"_Endlich gibt es die RTX 3080 mit adäquatem Speicherausbau. PCGH verrät im Test, warum die 12-GiByte-Variante die wahre RTX 3080 ist_*.*"

Für mich bleibt eine 12-GB-3070 die wahre 3070 und eine 16-GB-3080 die wahre 3080. Mal schauen, ob sie's mit Lovelace hinbekommen ...


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Das ist der Nachteil an diesem Job. Ständig hängt dir etwas vor der Nase, dass noch besser, noch schneller, noch kühler, noch ..... ist.


Und zwecks Hobby möchtest du dann mit der ganzen Arbeit im Grunde auch noch daheim und außerdem alle aktuellen Spiele auf einmal spielen... was wirklich nicht so ganz funktioniert.^^

Aber hey. Man muss sich halt ein bisschen auf die anderen als die aktuellst voll angesagten und auf der Arbeit zu hunderten, fließbandartig bearbeiteten Benchmark-Spiele konzentrieren, geht schon.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Aber hey. Man muss sich halt ein bisschen auf was anderes als das aktuellst voll angesagte und auf der Arbeit mit hunderten, fließbandartig bearbeiteten Benchmark-Spiele konzentrieren, geht schon.


Das wäre ne Maßnahme. Ich baue eh aktuell meinen Pile of Shame etwas ab und habe auch mindestens 20 Spiele von diversen Wunschlisten gelöscht. Hat sich gut angefühlt. Zudem sortiere ich aktuell meine komplette GoG-Bibliothek, da habe ich auch so manche Perle wiederentdeckt. Die besten Spielerfahrungen habe ich bisher eindeutig abseits vom Mainstream gemacht, letztens hat mich beispielsweise Ghost of a Tale total verzaubert. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht und sich nicht nach Arbeit angefühlt, wie Dying Light 2 oder irgendein Assassin's Creed. Ich hoffe, dass mich Elden Ring bald in seinen Bann zieht und meine Vorfreude nicht bestraft. Beim nächsten Umtrunk müssen wir auch mal dieses komische Horror-Spiel zu Ende spielen von letztens, ich mag wissen, wie das ausgeht


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Februar 2022)

Moin

Seite 59:
Ryzen 9 5900X


> Die TDP beträgt bei allen größeren Ryzen Prozessoren 105 Watt, so auch beim 5900X. Auf Spiele bezogen macht das den AMD-Prozessor um einiges effizienter, als es beim Core i9 12900K der Fall ist. Dank 4,85GHz Allcore und 4,95 GHz Single-Boost gelingt es dem 12-Kerner, sich im Spiele-Index nur knapp Zehn Prozent unter dem I9 12900K zu setzen.



Das sind aber keine Standard Taktraten^^(Geheimes Modell?)Auf meinem Karton steht 3,7GHz/ 4,8GHz! Und zum Intel passen sie auch nicht

Mit Curve Optimizer und Asus DOS, komme ich vielleicht grade so auf 4,75Ghz/4,95GHz
Wollt ihr das Ding nicht loswerden?

Vielleicht interpretiere ich das auch einfach nur falsch


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. Februar 2022)

Jo, ein kleiner Zahlendreher, es sind nur 4,75 GHz Allcore, die knapp 5 GHz SC sind aber korrekt.


----------



## schwarzerbaum96 (13. Februar 2022)

Moin..

Ich wollte mal Fragen, ob man die PCGH-Lampe die der Jan aus dem 3D-Drucker erstellt hat, käuflich erwerben könnte? zumindest steht auf Seite 3 - wer möchte eine?

Sonst kann Ich nur zur aktuellen Ausgabe (257) sagen.. sehr gut zusammengefasst.. macht Spaß das Heft zu lesen und man lernt was dazu. Weiter so!

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## donmarcos (22. Februar 2022)

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

vielen Dank für die Artikel in 3/22 und 2/22 "8 Alder Lake Mainboards im Test".

Da ich selbst derzeit ein darauf basierendes System plane (inkl. Kühlung), noch eine Frage zu den von den Boards gewählten/voreingestellten MTP (Maximum Turbo Power): Inwieweit wirken sich höhere Einstellungen, als die von Intel spezifizierten 241W (für den Core i9), tatsächlich auf die Leistung aus?

Die Kollegen von der c't schreiben in Ausgabe 3/22, dass weder beim Cinebench  R23 noch beim Grafik-Benchmark  Unterschiede bei höheren MTP-Werten feststellbar waren. Konntet ihr irgendwelche Leistungszuwächse verzeichnen bei höheren MTP-Werten? Und falls ja, waren hier aufwändige Kühlungsoptionen notwendig?

Oder ist es so,  dass selbst bei großzügig dimensionierter CPU-Kühlung die höheren Werte schlicht keinen Vorteil bringen, weil die CPUs trotzdem schnell überhitzen bzw. runtertakten?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Februar 2022)

Letzteres ist ein Faktor: Ab 280 W wird es schwierig, die entstehende Wärme aus dem Package abzuleiten. Selbst größere Radiatoren helfen da bei der von mir verwendenten Arctic-KoWa-Kü kaum weiter. Ab 310 W bräuchte man dann auf alle Fälle eine bessere Coldplate als ich sie bislang eingesetzt habe, vermutlich aber schon Phasenwechselkühlung, sonst überhitzt die CPU binnen Sekunden, bevor sich das Wasser überhaupt erwärmt.

Wie Stephan in der 03/22 gezeigt hat, währen innerhalb dieser Grenze eigentlich 5,0 GHz all core (Prime 95) beziehungsweise 5,1 GHz Cinebench möglich, wenn man auch die Multiplikatoren anpasst. Das machen die Mainboard-Hersteller aber nicht, nur Power Limits und in der Regel auch Kernspannungen fallen hoch aus. In der Praxis boosten sämtliche Platinen daher nur bis 4,9 GHz auf den P-Cores, 3,7 GHz auf den E-Cores, was ausgehend von 4,7/3,7 @241 W keine spürbaren Unterschiede bringt. Erst recht nicht in Spielen.

Das die Kollegen gar keinen Unterscheid messsen konnten, erstaunt mich aber. Als Mainboard-Redakteur habe ich die CPU-Eigenschaften nicht weiter ausgelotet und weder Cinebench noch Tests @ >241 W sind Teil des Parcours, aber eigentlich ist Cinebench sehr empfindlich für derartige Änderungen. Möglicherweise hat man da unzreichend gekühlt und war allgemein am Temeperaturlimit oder aber man hat es durch das Werks-OC zufällig genau so weit überschritten, dass netto die gleiche Leistung bei rauskam. (In der Praxis sind die Werks-OC-Platinen bei unzureichender Kühlung oft langsamer, da die CPU bei schnellem Temperaturanstieg unter 4,7/3,7 throttelt.)


----------



## Birdy84 (23. Februar 2022)

Im Heft auf Seite 60 beim 12400 (und ich meine auch an anderen Stellen) wird angemerkt, dass RAM OC von Intel mit nicht-K, nicht-Z690 Boards erlaubt ist. Das ist allerdings nicht ganz richtig, denn Intel schiebt bei nicht-K CPUs dem Ganzen per "fester" SA Spannung einen Riegel vor. (Danke an Lurtzi) Quelle: https://wccftech.com/msis-latest-z6...-intel-alder-lake-non-k-memory-compatibility/
Des Weiteren vermisse ich bei euren Tuning Artikeln (erneut) wichtige Infos zu Stellschrauben, die beim OC zu beachten sind. Wie z.B. der SA Spannungsbereich bei ADL aussieht wird nur unzureichend in einem Nebensatz beschrieben.
Solch wichtige Details mussten auch bei euren Tuning Artikeln zu Zen aus Nebensätzen über mehrere verschiedene Artikel/ Hefte verstreut extrahiert werden.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz, an wen ihr euch damit richtet. Es werden zwar enorm detailiert Werte erfasst mit Hilfe derer man einen Überblick über das Tuning Potential erhält und ebenfalls werden einzelne Optionen erklärt, aber dennoch reichen diese Infos nicht um euer Tuning nachzustellen.

Mein Vorschlag ist (denn z.T. macht ihr das auch so), die nötigen Paramenter in einer Tabelle festzuhalten. Bios Standardeinstellung*, AMD/Intel Vorgabe**, HWinfo Messwert, sinnvoller Einstellbereich eurer Erfahrung nach.

* Modell und Biosversion nicht vergessen
**Optimalerweise ergänzt durch offzielle Aussagen bezüglich OC

Edit: Als generelles Feedback, nicht direkt auf diese Ausgabe bezogen, fällt mir in den letzten Monaten als Abonnent der DVD Version auf, dass diese leider mehr an Relevanz verliert. Denn häufig erscheinen die Videos davon auf frei Youtube. Das finde ich einerseits gut, weil ich die DVD nicht rauskramen muss, andererseits frage ich mich, warum ich dafür überhaupt bezahle.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das bei euch intern ein Dauerthema ist, ich finde die Lösung auf Kosten der Abonnenten nicht optimal. Denn so reduziert ihr den Mehrwert der DVD auf das beiliegende Spiel, was aber meist auch für wenig Geld als Key erworben werden kann.


----------



## donmarcos (24. Februar 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das die Kollegen gar keinen Unterscheid messsen konnten, erstaunt mich aber. Als Mainboard-Redakteur habe ich die CPU-Eigenschaften nicht weiter ausgelotet und weder Cinebench noch Tests @ >241 W sind Teil des Parcours, aber eigentlich ist Cinebench sehr empfindlich für derartige Änderungen. Möglicherweise hat man da unzreichend gekühlt und war allgemein am Temeperaturlimit oder aber man hat es durch das Werks-OC zufällig genau so weit überschritten, dass netto die gleiche Leistung bei rauskam. (In der Praxis sind die Werks-OC-Platinen bei unzureichender Kühlung oft langsamer, da die CPU bei schnellem Temperaturanstieg unter 4,7/3,7 throttelt.)



Ich habe dort rückgefragt und es ist wohl so, daß MTP-Werte oberhalb der Spezifikation kaum messbare Leistungsvorteile, aber deutlich höheren Stromverbrauch mit sich ziehen.

Betrachten wir folgendes Szenario: Wir starten eine Anwendung, die *alle* Kerne stark beansprucht. Diese Anwendung habe eine Laufzeit von mehreren Minuten oder gar Stunden. Vorrausgesetzt die Anwendung beansprucht die Kerne wirklich voll, dann wird die MTP einen Riegel vorschieben, den Stromverbrauch auf 241W begrenzen und die P-Kerne laufen dann (im Mittel) bei x GHz, die E-Kerne bei y-GHz mit einer gewissen Kernspannung V_core. 

(wichtig ist hier die Anwendung: Wenn wir etwas starten wie 7-Zip, was fast nur Integer-Operationen ausführt, treffen wir das MTP-Limit sowieso nicht).

Jetzt erhöhen wir die MTP auf bspw. 300W und starten die Anwendung neu. In dem Fall wird der Durchschnittstakt um vielleicht 50MHz steigen, was bei 5GHz einem 1%-Zuwachs entspricht, also so gut wie nicht messbar ist. Allerdings steigt der Stromverbrauch in Relation dazu recht stark, vielleicht um 10% und damit auch die Temperaturen.  Im Endeffekt wird die Anwendung mit sehr schlechter Effizienz laufen, aber wie beschrieben, nicht messbar schneller.

Für deutlich höhere Leistung müsste man wohl manuell übertakten, wobei dann die MTP sowieso ignoriert wird (soweit ich weiss!) und wir außerhalb der Spezifikation operieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Februar 2022)

Ich habe nochmal in den Werten von Stephan und Dave recherchiert: Demnach ist der i9-12900K im Cinebench in der Regel überhaupt nicht Power-, sondern Takt-limitiert. Das von mir für Prime95 beschriebene leichte Taktplus kann also bei einer simplen Weitung des Power Limits in diesem Fall gar nicht eintreten und somit keine Mehrleistung. Das heißt aber umgekehrt auch, dass die Kollegen im Spezialfall Cinebench keinen erhöhten Verbrauch oder Kühlungsbedarf gegenüber einer 241-W-Konfiguration auf der gleichen Platine hätten feststellen sollen.

Für Anwendungen, die das Power Limit überreizen wollen, gilt dagegen das von mir gesagte: Ein dramatischer Verbrauchsanstieg geht mit einem geringfügigen Leistungsplus einher, solange die CPU nicht überhitzt. Letztlich liegt mit PL1 = unlimited eben der maximale All-Core-Turbo von 4,9 GHz an, während mit PL1 = 241 W manchmal niedrigere Werte zu beobachten sind. Ein größerer Leistungsschlucker als Prime 95 mit 4,7 GHz ist mir aber nicht bekannt; in den meisten Anwendungen wird das Plus also kleiner als 200 MHz sein und in einigen Fällen eben auch 0 MHz betragen, was sich dann auch in entsprechend in kleinerem oder keinem Mehrverbrauch zeigt. Für die einheitlich +200 MHz in Prime95 kann ich je nach Board-Hersteller eine Erhöhung der Package Power um 40 W bis über 90 W nennen. Da hängt es von der gleichzeitig praktizierten Vcore-Anhebung ab, wann die CPU erneut ins Takt- statt ins Power-Limit läuft und ihren Verbrauch nicht weiter steigern kann. 

Das ganze natürlich unter dem Vorbehalt einer ausreichenden Kühlung. Bei Boards, wo die 4,9 GHz in Prime95 erst jenseits von 300-320 W erreicht werden würden, kann ich keinen genauen Wert angeben, weil dort das Temperatur-Limit noch vor dem Takt-Limit zuschlägt. Negativ-Rekordhalter ist Biostar mit 330 W bei Eintritt des Throttelings nach 2 Sekunden. Die CPU arbeitet bis dahin aber mit den gleichen Taktraten wie auf einem Gigabyte, bei dem dank niedriger Vcore nicht mehr als 280 W möglich sind, die auch für 10 Minuten und länger gehalten werden.


----------



## donmarcos (24. Februar 2022)

Super, vielen Dank für die Erläuterungen


----------

